# Luftheber - welcher Durchmesser bei diesem Teich und Verrohrung optimal?



## joopy66 (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo Forum,

Das Thema Luftheber finde ich superspannend, benötige nun aber Hilfe von den "Teichmathematikern". 

Folgender Sachverhalt: der Teich hat ca. 10 cbm Volumen, mit 2 x DN 110 geht es in Schwerkraft von Skimmer und Bodenablauf über ein zusammenführendes Y-Stück in einen Mittelvortex C30, der laut Beschreibung einen Durchfluss von 6000 - 8000 l / h haben soll. Dahinter ist ein UVC-Klärer geplant, um dann mittels Luftheber wieder über ein DN 110 in den Teich zu gehen. Leitungen sind sicher nicht optimal, gelten aber jetzt als gesetzt (nach intensiver Abstimmung mit meiner besseren Hälfte)

Das hier macht mir bei der weiteren Planung Kopfzerbrechen: 

1) Ich hörte mal, ein Teich solle ca. 1 mal pro Stunde umgewälzt werden. Das ginge ja schon mit dem Center Vortex gar nicht. Oder kann man die Angaben von 6-8k l/h auch überstrapazieren? Was determiniert denn den Durchfluss im Filter, ist nicht mehr Druck einfach gleich mehr Duchfluss?

2) Welche UVC würdet ihr empfehlen? Teich hat ca. 10 qm fast ganztägig sonnenbeschienene Oberfläche. Welche eignet sich für den beabsichtigten Durchfluss? 

3) Planung des Lufthebers: welchen Durchfluss soll er sicherstellen? Es steht eine Hubhöhe von 160cm zur Verfügung. Welcher DN des Rohres und welche Luftpumpe soll dann hier gewählt werden? 

4) Die Rückleitung in den Teich hat LEIDER einige engere Bögen, u.a. einen 87 Grad Bogen und 2 etwas sanfter gestaltete 90 Grad Kurven. Sollte dann hier aus dem Luftheber direkt mit "Druck" in die Leitung eingeschossen werden oder besser erstmal in eine Sammelkammer, wo dann der höhere Pegel für den benötigten Abfluss Richtung Teich sorgt? Mit welchem Druck auf die Leitung (normale KG-Rohre) ist im einen und im anderen Fall wohl zu rechnen?

Schon jetzt bin ich gespannt auf Eure Ansichten und Tipps hierzu.

Grüße 
Christian


----------



## tosa (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo Christian,

Zu Punkt 2. kannst du das hier selber konfigurieren:

http://www.genesis.de/shop/uvc-konfigurator/


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2016)

Besatz bleibt bei den geplanten Goldfischen ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Zacky (16. Mai 2016)

zu 1.) 1 x in der Stunde durch den Filter ist überwiegend die gängige Praxis bei reinen Koiteichen

zu 3.) Wenn Du mit einer 110er Leitung in den Filter kommst, ist dies das begrenzende Maß, was dein max. Volumen ist. Ob der C30 auch mehr als 8 qbm/Stunde ab kann, weiß ich so nicht. Aber auch der eine 110er Zulauf ist das Maß der Dinge, was der Luftheber schaffen kann. Nutze ruhig die volle Hubhöhe aus. Größe & Pumpe würde ich an Pkt. 4. festmachen.

zu 4.) Da Du nur mit einer 110er Leitung zurück in den Teich gehst, würde ich hier auch einfach auf einen 110er Luftheber setzen. Wie tief liegt der Rücklauf unter Wasser? ...hier würde ich eher mit einer Sammelkammer arbeiten, da der Luftheber optimal eher auf Wasserlinie arbeitet und nicht unbedingt unter Wasserlinie. Der Rücklauf einer Sammelkammer kann dann wiederum unter Wasserlinie liegen.


----------



## joopy66 (17. Mai 2016)

Hey,

danke für die Rückmeldungen und Antworten. Zu den ursprünglichen geplanten Goldfischen sollen nun doch ein paar Kois hinzukommen. Angesichts der 10cbm Volumen maximal 3 Kois. Deine Frage, Helmut, zielt vermutlich auf den dann angebrachten Volumenumsatz, nicht wahr? Was sollte es dann bei dieser Konfigration sein?

Tosa, Dein Konfigurator schmeisst mir eine 55W Bluelight UVC raus für schlappe 700 EUR und Einbau in ein Genesis-Gerät. Habe weder erstes, noch letzteres...
Daher allgemeiner: sind 55W nicht für 10cbm in der Vollsonne eine Menge, ist das nötig?

Zacky, zu Deinem Hinweis dass das 110er der begrenzende Faktor sind: sind nicht viele UVC mit einem engeren Durchschnitt versehen? Oder sollte man dann hier eine Tauch-UVC nehmen? Kann die (sinnvollerweise) in den "Senktopf", in dem der Lutheber steht? Schaded die dem PVC 500er Rohr? Komme mit dem Luftheber auf Wasserniveau raus - liege aber auch mit dem Abgang vom Filterschacht Richtung Teich nur kurz drunter - könnte also auch direkt vom Luftheber in die Rückleitung gehen. Macht das Rohr mit 90 Grad Kurven das druckmässig mit? Wieviel Durchfluss werde ic haben (können)?


----------



## Zacky (17. Mai 2016)

Was die UVC betriff, wurde mir damals gesagt, dass man mit etwa 3 W pro m³ rechnen sollte.

In deinem Fall wäre eine Tauch-UVC definitiv die bessere Lösung, aber die Strahlung ist halt für Kunststoffe bedenklich. Da müsste man sich etwas einfallen lassen. Die Tauch-UVC vor dem Luftheber macht Sinn, nicht unbedingt in einem Schacht aber so ähnlich. Die 90° Bögen nehmen Dir auf jeden Fall etwas vom Volumenstrom weg.

Wenn Du kannst, würde ich in jedem Fall  mit einer Sammel-Ablaufkammer arbeitem, auch wenn dein Auslauf nur geringfügig unter der Wasseroberfläche liegt. Das macht gerade bei Luftheberei sehr viel aus. Jeder Bogen, jeder Staudruck nimmt die Kraft des Lufthebers.


----------



## tosa (17. Mai 2016)

Die 55 Watt ist die kleinste von denen, aber er dürfte dir auch die genaue Watt Anzahl berechnet haben. Bei mir kommen ziemlich genau 243 Watt raus.


----------



## joopy66 (17. Mai 2016)

OK, Sammelkammer ist also gesetzt. Dann order ich mir jetzt den 500er KG Schacht, in den der LH kommt. Stelle mir sodann die Frage, wie ich dort dann wohl die Löcher in DN110 für Zuleitung und den Durchgang für den LH reinbekomme? Gibt es dafür Werkzeug bzw. am Besten ein "Tutorial für Nicht-Sanitärinstallateure"?

Wo soll der LH genau rauskommen? Oberkante Rohr 2cm unter Teichwasseroberfläche?

Zacky, hast Du einen Tipp für eine gute Tauch UVC? Womit sollte ich eine Kammer auskleiden, um den Kunststoff zu schützen? Reicht da wohl 2mm Blech?

Und dann noch: woher bezieht ihr die Sammelkammer? Bräuchte hier angesichts des begrenzten Platzes eine schmale, längliche...


----------



## dpoessl (17. Mai 2016)

joopy66 schrieb:


> OK, Sammelkammer ist also gesetzt. Dann order ich mir jetzt den 500er KG Schacht, in den der LH kommt. Stelle mir sodann die Frage, wie ich dort dann wohl die Löcher in DN110 für Zuleitung und den Durchgang für den LH reinbekomme? Gibt es dafür Werkzeug bzw. am Besten ein "Tutorial für Nicht-Sanitärinstallateure"?.



Habe es so gemacht...

  

Laminiere sie dann mit GFK ein. So sind sie dicht. 

Ist ein 500er KG Schacht mit 110er Eingängen und einem 200er Ausgang.


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2016)

joopy66 schrieb:


> Oberkante Rohr 2cm unter Teichwasseroberfläche?


 
und wenn der LH aus ist, laufen immer 2cm Wasser weg   , besser ist es den LH Schacht 5cm *über* der Teichwasseroberfläche enden zu lassen.


----------



## joopy66 (17. Mai 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Habe es so gemacht...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 163630
> 
> Laminiere sie dann mit GFK ein.



Wie geht man hierfür genau vor? Gibt es für das Material allgemein bekannte Bezugsquellen?


----------



## joopy66 (17. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> und wenn der LH aus ist, laufen immer 2cm Wasser weg   , besser ist es den LH Schacht 5cm *über* der Teichwasseroberfläche enden zu lassen.



Hey Mitch, für den Schacht ist das klar, wo kommt der LH denn raus? Las mal am Besten "knapp unter der Oberfläche". Aber gilt das für die Teichoberfläche oder den Wasserstand in der Sammelkammmer, wo er einspeist? Dieser ist ja i.d.R. höher als die Teichoberfläche.


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo Joopy66,
GFK (also Matten und "Kleber") gibts bei mehreren Versendern, das Material kenne ich allerdings auch nur von anderen. PVC läßt sich auch kleben (mit normalem PVC-Kleber, der klebt auch Rohre > 63 mm ; oder mit Innotec bzw. anderen Polymerklebern) oder schweißen mit Heißluft (dafür gibt es sogar PVC-Stäbe, wenn man die Naht verstärken möchte).
Aus reinem Bauchgefühl würde ich sagen, dass der LH etwas größer als DN 100 im Steigrohr sein darf, da dort ja Wasser + Luft transportiert werden?
Für die Löcher würde ich eine Lochkreissäge nehmen (und den Rest per Hand sägen und feilen). Mit der Kombination Akkuschrauber läuft man weniger Gefahr (als mit Hand-Bohrmaschine), sich zu schaden.
Ich wünsch' Dir viel Spaß beim Basteln!


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2016)

joopy66 schrieb:


> wo kommt der LH denn raus?


das ist die Frage: Sammelkammer oder Teich, und dort kommt es auf die Höhe des Auslaufs an, bei meinen LH bin ich immer mit der OK Rohr ein paar cm über dem Wasser geblieben - aber das macht hier jeder etwas anders


----------



## Zacky (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo Christian.

Ein 500er KG-Schacht für einen 110er Luftheber ist viel zu groß und die Kosten sprengen den Sinn eines Lufthebersystemes in deinem Fall. Auch das Laminieren und das Material ist entsprechend aufwändig und teuer.

Je nachdem, wie Du den Luftheber überhaupt bauen willst, benötigst Du einen entsprechenden Schacht. Es gibt auch schon User die Luftheber ohne Schacht betreiben und das funktioniert auch.

Wenn es ein Schacht werden soll, dann würde ich meinen, reicht je nach Lufthebermodell auch ein 200er KG-Rohr oder max. ein 400er aus, in welches oberhalb eine 110er-Einsteckmuffe eingeklebt wird. Dort kannst Du dann direkt mit dem Luftheberauslaufwinkel dran gehen. Das Loch kann man mit der Stichsäge oder besser mit einer passenden Lochsäge machen.

Die Herstellungskosten sollten meiner Meinung nach, immer im Verhältnis zum eigentlichen Sinn & Zweck stehen und das ist doch eigentlich "günstig und sparsam".

Zur Frage der UVC kann ich Dir nix genaues sagen, da ich auch ohne UVC klares Wasser habe und mich daher mit der Materie nicht wirklich beschäftige. Was den Einbau betrifft, ist eine Auskleidung mit dünnen Edelstahlplatten, welche zu einem Rohr gebunden werden können, sicherlich die beste Alternative. Da hat @ThorstenC schon so seine Erfahrung mit gemacht.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Mai 2016)

Ich habe das KG 250 Verbindungsrohr vom TF zur LH Sammelkammer Innen mit dünnen V2A Blech ausgekleidet wegen der mittig darin montierten Rota Amalgam UVC mit 75W.
Siehst Du in meinem LH Tröt- unten in der Signatur der link.

KG Rohr DN 400 kostet bei Hornbach 51,54
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/KG-Rohr-DN-400-Laenge-1000-mm/8042035/artikel.html
Ein LH mit großer Membranplatte und Trichter ist nicht möglich- zu eng.
Es geht dort nur die Bodendruckdose.

KG Rohr DN 500 kostet bei Hornbach 87,95/ m.
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/KG-Rohr-DN-500-Laenge-1000-mm/8042036/artikel.html
Alle LH Varianten möglich....Membranplatte mit Trichter, Bodendruckdose...

Jetzt kann sich jeder den Mehraufwand von KG 400 uf 500  bei z.B. 3m Rohrlänge ausrechnen....ca. 100€...

Zuläufe vom TF kann man über einen Schachtboden realisieren....
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Schachtboden-rechts-mitte-links-DN-400-160/8042136/artikel.html

Durchbruch oben vom LH Auslaufrohr gibt es mehrere Varianten- je nach Belieben..schweißen..Polymerdichtmittel....GFK

Es hat ja schoneinmal Mushi hier im Forum irgendwo Bodendruckdose und Membran verglichen....da war der Unterschied vernachlässigbar.
Das kann aber an einem anderen Teich und Konstellationen wieder anders werden...zumal einige "munkeln", dass sich in Kunststoff gebohrte Luftausströmlöcher mit der Zeit zukalken können.
Dazu habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen.....

Dann wäre ein Membranausströmplatte wieder "wartungsfreundlicher".


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> .zumal einige "munkeln", dass sich in Kunststoff gebohrte Luftausströmlöcher mit der Zeit zukalken können.


Nach 3,5 Jahren Tscheche und 1 Jahr Bodendose, nicht mal ansatzweise und das obwohl überall im Teich ein bis zu 2mm dicke Kalkschicht sich abgelagert hat.


----------



## Zacky (18. Mai 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> bei z.B. 3m Rohrlänge ausrechnen....



Der TE hat eine Schachttiefe von 1,60 m vorgegeben, so das hier von 3 m gar nicht die Rede sein sollte. Faktisch hat er nur einen 110er Zulauf zum Filter und auch nur einen 110er Rücklauf zum Teich. Darauf ausgelegt, sollte der Luftheber samt Schacht sein. Ein 200er oder 250er KG Rohr kostet nochmal weniger und dort zwei Anschlussstutzen (1 x Zulauf & 1 x Luftheberausgang) einzukleben, kostet sicherlich noch keine 100,-€ Material.



joopy66 schrieb:


> wieder über ein DN 110 in den Teich zu gehen. Leitungen sind sicher nicht optimal, gelten aber jetzt als gesetzt...Es steht eine Hubhöhe von 160cm zur Verfügung.







ThorstenC schrieb:


> ...zumal einige "munkeln", dass sich in Kunststoff gebohrte Luftausströmlöcher mit der Zeit zukalken können.



Munkeln ist immer gut! Das dies sich ja ausschließlich an meine Adresse richtet, kann ich dazu nur sagen, dass ich das in den letzten Jahren bei mir nicht festgestellt habe. Da ist bislang nichts verkalkt. Natürlich ist meine Bauweise nicht wartungsfrei, denn jedes System sollte gelegentlich kontrolliert und gereinigt werden.

Ist wie beim Auto - nur fahren, aber keinen Ölwechsel machen, führt zum Schaden.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ein LH mit großer Membranplatte und Trichter ist nicht möglich- zu eng.



Vielleicht sollte man auch von den ganz großen 38er Membranteller wegkommen. Ich habe diese Membranteller ja auch im Angebot und der kleinste Teller ist 19 cm. Damit kann man bestimmt auch ein 200er oder 250er Steigrohr bedienen.  Dann reicht evtl. auch wieder ein günstigerer 400er Schacht. (...aber all das kommt hier in diesem Thread im Moment gar nicht in Frage...)


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> nicht wartungsfrei, denn jedes System sollte gelegentlich kontrolliert und gereinigt werden.


Wie, warum, wieso, weshalb? ??????
Dreck in Rohr nicht vorhanden Luft und Wasserleistung konstant. 
Von daher: never touch a running system


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Mai 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Munkeln ist immer gut! Das dies sich ja ausschließlich an meine Adresse richtet, kann ich dazu nur sagen, dass ich das in den letzten Jahren bei mir nicht festgestellt habe




Mit Munkeln meinte ich dazu von anderen geäusserte "Vermutungen" in Teichforen zu LH mit Druckdosen und selbst gebohrten Löchern und das war auf niemanden persönlich bezogen.
Zacky- sorry- Du bist doch nicht der einzigste mit einem Druckdosen- LH. Da laufen doch ein paar mehr erfolgreich an Teichen.

Irgendwie hatte ich noch Forenberichte zu LH mit seitlicher Druckdose in Erinnerung....wo der Teichler ab und zu mit der Klobürste Innen langfegte.
Ist aber auch nur "Munkeln" meinerseits, da ich jetzt nicht noch die LH Tröts der letzten 4 Jahre durchforsten muß.

Zumindest bei den Aquarianern gibt es die ja schon länger, und warum hier z.B. "gegossene" Löcher ohne Bohrgrat als vekalkungsärmer angepriesen werden, kann auch ein "Verkaufsgedöns sein, damit sich niemand selber Löcher bohrt:
* defekter Link entfernt *
oder
http://www.hmfshop.de/Luftheber-Zub...ie--16-mm-/Luftheber-LH-N30---Nano-Serie.html

oder hier im "guppytreff" verkalken den Aquarianern die Löcher:
http://www.guppytreff-berlin.de/cgi-bin/xps1/index.cgi?action=forum&board=allg3&op=print&num=4019

und hier im Forum ein alter link und der Meinung von geisy zu den Löchern an den Druckdosen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schnuffis-luftheberbau.37325/page-4#post-416119

Und da der link zu der Klobürstenkaufabsicht- was nicht heißt, dass diese notwendig wären:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mein-tscheche-im-filter.39162/page-22#post-449222

Genug "Gemunkelt", wenn bei zacky und troll20 sich nichts zugesetzt hat, sind es doch Erfahrungsberichte an ihren Teichen!

Die Hinweise zu den LH oder Sammelschacht schreibe ich manchmal allgemein- zu allgemein....was bei dem jetzigen __ Filtersystem des TE gewiss mit "Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen" ist.
Und ein LHoS wäre zum testen ersteinmal die günstigste Variante.

Kleiner Membranteller hat mehr Gegendruck für die Membranpumpe...ist aber alles in Relation zu setzen mit der eingebrachten Luftmenge....und wenn man das System LH so effektiv wie mushi baut mit 30l/min Luft für 4 Saugleitungen, wird der große Membranteller vermutlich weniger interessant werden.
Aber da habe ich wieder keine Angaben/ Kennlinien zu den Gegendrücken der Membranteller in Anhängigkeit der durchgepusteten Luftmenge.
Also munkeln meinerseits.

Aber wer weiß, was der TE nächstes Jahr einbaut...


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> ...zumal einige "munkeln",


das sind die, die das noch nie selbst ausprobiert haben und es nur vom hören sagen meinen zu wissen.

bei mir ist noch nix verkalkt - auch ned im Luftheberluftsprudelplastikteller


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Mai 2016)

3 : Munkel
Ist doch supi, wenn es nicht verkalkt!

Auch auf Membrantellern setzt sich Kalk und Mulm ab. Hat aber nach Forengemunkel ebenfalls keine Auswirkungen.

Vielleicht die letzten Beiträge zu den LH Tröt  erschieben oder einen Extra aufmachen..
Verkalken von Lufteinströmsystemen....

Und sorry für das in die Länge ziehen von diesem Tröt.


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Und sorry für das in die Länge ziehen


 ich könnte noch weiter nach unten scrollen, aber es gibt ja leider ned mehr Beiträge


----------



## joopy66 (19. Mai 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ein 500er KG-Schacht für einen 110er Luftheber ist viel zu groß und die Kosten sprengen den Sinn eines Lufthebersystemes in deinem Fall. Auch das Laminieren und das Material ist entsprechend aufwändig und teuer.


Sparen ist schonmal ein guter Ansatz, bin ganz Ohr 

Anforderung meinerseits ist allerdings, dass das System grundsätzlich wartungsarm ist (lieber Membran als selsterstellter Tscheche) - und im Falle des Falles zugänglich. Da bei der 160cm Hubhöhe bereits 1m durch ein Loch unterhalb des Filterschachts erstellt ist, wäre ein LHoS nur durch ein durchs Erdreich geführtes Zuleitungsrohr realisierbar. Daher dann lieber einen Schacht in Form eines entsprechenden KG-Rohrs, wo man von oben drankommt. Wenn der DN 110 LH gesetzt ist, käme man von den Bögen des LH oben und mit der Membranplatte dann mit DN 400 hin?




Zacky schrieb:


> Faktisch hat er nur einen 110er Zulauf zum Filter und auch nur einen 110er Rücklauf zum Teich. Darauf ausgelegt, sollte der Luftheber samt Schacht sein. Ein 200er oder 250er KG Rohr kostet nochmal weniger und dort zwei Anschlussstutzen (1 x Zulauf & 1 x Luftheberausgang) einzukleben, kostet sicherlich noch keine 100,-€ Material.
> ...
> Vielleicht sollte man auch von den ganz großen 38er Membranteller wegkommen. Ich habe diese Membranteller ja auch im Angebot und der kleinste Teller ist 19 cm. Dann reicht evtl. auch wieder ein günstigerer 400er Schacht. (...aber all das kommt hier in diesem Thread im Moment gar nicht in Frage...)



Naja doch...apropos wartungsarm: mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, wie man die Membranplatte ablässt und wieder nach oben holt. Am LH vorbei und dann drunterschieben?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Kleiner Membranteller hat mehr Gegendruck für die Membranpumpe...ist aber alles in Relation zu setzen mit der eingebrachten Luftmenge....
> Aber da habe ich wieder keine Angaben/ Kennlinien zu den Gegendrücken der Membranteller in Anhängigkeit der durchgepusteten Luftmenge.


Unter Effizienz ist doch genau die Frage  entscheidend, oder? Wenn der Flow durch die Verrohrung und den Filter gesetzt ist und damit auch der DN des LH Rohrs kann doch dann optimiert werden, mit welchem minimalen Stromverbrauch der Luftpumpe das bei einem Membranteller realisiert werden kann? Also große Luftmenge vs. Gegendruck bei 160cm und Widerstand des Membrantellers. Wer kann helfen?


----------



## joopy66 (19. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> das ist die Frage: Sammelkammer oder Teich, und dort kommt es auf die Höhe des Auslaufs an, bei meinen LH bin ich immer mit der OK Rohr ein paar cm über dem Wasser geblieben - aber das macht hier jeder etwas anders


Was sagen denn die, die es getestet haben: im Verhältnis zu knapp unter der Wasserlinie, verliert man bei ein paar cm über Wasser bereits signifikant Flow ? Wenn nicht, dann kann man sich ja dadurch in der Tat einen Schieber sparen, nämlich den, der bei Ausfall des LH einen Rückfluss aus dem Teich verhindert


----------



## Geisy (19. Mai 2016)

Wenn du dein Rohr soweit raus holst das es komplett über Wasser ist wird der Flow einbrechen, zusätzlich kommen dann noch die Wasserspeigelschwankungen durch Verdunstung.
Anstatt Schieber kannst du doch immer einen Bogen und ein Stück Rohr nach oben drauf setzen, wie ein Standrohr.
Ich würde die Oberkante vom Rohr auf Wasserspiegel setzen und hier noch auf den minimalen bevor du nachfüllen würdest.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## S.Hammer (19. Mai 2016)

joopy66 schrieb:


> Naja doch...apropos wartungsarm: mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, wie man die Membranplatte ablässt und wieder nach oben holt. Am LH vorbei und dann drunterschieben?



Moin,
mache ein Sammelrohr mit Zu und Ablauf. Auf den Ablauf (fest  durchs Sammelrohr) steckst Du den Luftheber.
Dann kann er zu Wartungszwecken, abgezogen und komplett rausgeholt werden. 
Wird zwar seltenst nötig sein, hat aber den charmanten Vorteil verschiedene Steigrohre / Lüfterplatten ect. auszuprobieren zu können.

Siehe Bilder. 
(LH war eine der ersten 8 Varianten, ging über verschiedenen Lüfter, Durchmesser, Höhen, mit  Trichter und zum Schluss bin ich beim 100er  Tschechen gelandet.)

Als Auslaufhöhe empfehle ich die Wasseroberfläche so das des Rohr einen Daumen Breit oben rausschaut, so das die Luft entweichen kann.

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## Zacky (19. Mai 2016)

joopy66 schrieb:


> Daher dann lieber einen Schacht in Form eines entsprechenden KG-Rohrs, wo man von oben drankommt. Wenn der DN 110 LH gesetzt ist, käme man von den Bögen des LH oben und mit der Membranplatte dann mit DN 400 hin? ...mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, wie man die Membranplatte ablässt und wieder nach oben holt. Am LH vorbei und dann drunterschieben? ...Wenn der Flow durch die Verrohrung und den Filter gesetzt ist und damit auch der DN des LH Rohrs kann doch dann optimiert werden, mit welchem minimalen Stromverbrauch der Luftpumpe das bei einem Membranteller realisiert werden kann?



Du musst Dich nicht auf einen DN 110 Luftheber beschränken. Du kannst auch einen größeren Luftheber nutzen. Da sind Dir keine Grenzen gesetzt. Im aktuellen Filter- & Teichmanagement hast Du aber nur eine 110er Leitung im Vor- & Rücklauf und diese Leitung lässt nur ein gewisses Volumen zu. Mit einem größeren Luftheber wirst Du auch nicht mehr durch das eine Rohr gezogen bekommen, hättest dafür aber einen sehr leistungsstarken Luftheber. Dazu gehört dann natürlich auch eine entsprechende Luftpumpe mit ausreichend Luftkapazitäten.

Wie groß willst Du denn den Luftheber bauen und welchen Membranteller willst Du verwenden?

Wenn es der große 38 cm Teller werden soll, ist das 400er Schachtrohr zu eng. Wird es ein kleinerer Membranteller mag es schon wieder passen. Der Trichter, den Du über den Teller installieren willst/musst, muss mind. so groß sein wie der Teller (eher ein paar Zentimeter überstehen).

Der Membranteller wird nicht vorbeigeschoben, sondern unter den Luftheber gebaut. Später wird der Luftheber samt Teller eine Konstruktion darstellen, die Du in dem passenden Schacht versenkst. Zu Wartungszwecken ziehst Du den gesamten Luftheber samt Membranteller aus dem Schacht.



mitch schrieb:


> bei meinen LH bin ich immer mit der OK Rohr ein paar cm über dem Wasser geblieben





S.Hammer schrieb:


> Als Auslaufhöhe empfehle ich die Wasseroberfläche so das des Rohr einen Daumen Breit oben rausschaut, so das die Luft entweichen kann.



So wie es die Beiden hier haben, habe ich es auch gemacht. Die Oberkante des Luftheberauslaufes liegt 1-2 cm über Wasserlinie.

PS: Könntest Du bitte mal das eine oder andere Bild deiner Teich- bzw. Filteranlage einstellen? So z. Bsp. - den Bereich des möglichen Luftheberschachtes und der Zuläufe zum selbigen. Danke.


----------



## Zacky (19. Mai 2016)

joopy66 schrieb:


> ...der bei Ausfall des LH einen Rückfluss aus dem Teich verhindert



Wo siehst Du hier das Problem? Wenn der Luftheber ausfällt, passiert nichts weiter, als das sich die Wasserstände auf Ruhezustand ausgleichen. Im Luftheber und in dem Luftheberschacht steht das Wasser unter normalen Bedingungen genau so hoch wie im Teich. Nur wenn der Luftheber läuft, senkt er ein paar Zentimeter den Wasserstand im Schacht und hebt ihn auf der Auslaufseite (evtl. Sammel- & Verteilerschacht) an.


----------



## joopy66 (20. Mai 2016)

Okay, dachte der Luftheber mit DN 110 wäre gesetzt...





Zacky schrieb:


> Da Du nur mit einer 110er Leitung zurück in den Teich gehst, würde ich hier auch einfach auf einen 110er Luftheber setzen.



Dann nochmal zurück auf LOS: nehme dann einen 125er LH, um flowmässig auf der sicheren Seite zu sein (mehr macht hier wohl keinen Sinn bei der 110er Zu-/Ableitungs-Verrohrung). Wenn ich den oben mit 3 x 30 Grad (best practice, oder?) um die Ecke führe, welche Schachtgröße sollte ich mir dann bestellen? Reicht ein 400er, um horizontal auf die Schachtwand zu treffen? Oder doch der große 500er? Oder doch 2 x 45 Grad oder gar 1 x 90 Grad? Würde schon gerne jetzt die Materialien besorgen...

Stelle gerne Bilder ein. Derzeit sieht man aber nur einen C30 neben dem Filterraum und ein verwaistes Erdloch 1,30m x 1,50m für die zukünftigen Installationen....


----------



## joopy66 (22. Mai 2016)

Hier die Bilder von meinem Anfänger-Filterraum. Vor dem C30 sind noch 20cm Platz - mit einer Einlauf-Sammelkammer wird es hier also sehr eng, da es aber eng Bögen sparen würde, suche ich hierfür eine schmale Wanne (PE für die Abdichtung gut?).

An der Ecke vorne rechts soll die Tauch UVC in ein senkrechtes Ofenrohr, von dort zum Luftheber (derzeit Schachtloch), von dort über Rücklauf-Sammelkammer - auch schmal wegen diverser Leitungen im Weg - Zurück in den Teich. Wer hat eine Idee, wo die schmalen Kammern bezogen werden können?


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2016)

Hi,

selber aus PVC was kleben z.B.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/516641/  (hält immer noch )

oder PP oder PE was zusammenfönen (heißluftschweißen)


----------



## S.Hammer (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
willst Du in der Kammer (zwischen 12 und 15 Uhr) noch den Ablauf in den Luftheberschacht einbauen und dann in den Teich ???

Zur UVC, ich steck meine 75 Watt einfach in den Sammelschacht neben den Luftheber, dann fließt das Wasser ´sauber dran vorbei. 
Die 100er KG sind etwas heller geworden, am Sammelrohr ist seit 2012 noch nix zu sehen. Stört den Flow dann auch nicht ;.)

Ich befürchte allerdings, das Dein Wasser nicht schnell genug durch den Filter läuft und der Luftheber dann leerzieht. 
Dann bliebe die Variante mit kleinerer Pumpe und Stromersparnis.

Gruß S.Hammer


----------



## joopy66 (23. Mai 2016)

Hi,
die Seitenangaben beziehen sich auf das linke Bild: Vorne eine schmale Kammer, um von den beiden 110er (Skimmer und BA) auf das eine 110er als Eingang zum Filter zu kommen. Dann wieder vorne raus (linkes 110er aus C30), nach rechts zu der Ecke mit dem Mauervorsprung, wo ein Fallrohr für die UVC (eben als Ofenrohr) gebaut warden soll, aus dem dann um 90 Grad versetzt  die Zuleitung Richtung Luftheber-Schacht kommt. Aus diesem wieder nach vorne raus auf die besagte 3 Uhr Stellung, wo ein schmales Sammelbecken (50cm breit) hinkommt, aus dem der Rücklauf (länger herausstehendes DN 110er) gespeist wird.

Könnte das Ofenrohr auch in den LH-Schacht integrieren, gute Idee. Da ich dort aber in ca. 70cm Wassertiefe reingehe, habe ich doch dann das Kabel der Tauch-UVC im Wasser. Ist das ein Problem? Bei meiner Konstruktion dachte ich mir, dass die Oberkante des UVC-Glas auf Wasserkante ist und damit das Kabel im Trockenen.


----------



## S.Hammer (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
einfach von oben reinstecken die Tauch UVC, die schwimmen in der Regel,
 
Kabel und Griff bleiben oberhalb des Wassers, das Glas mit Lampe unterhalb des Wasserspiegels.

Hab kein Bild mit UVC gefunden, einfach da reingesteckt, wo es strömt, Kabel neben dem Luftschlauch seitlich weg.
Hier sieht man auch das mein Durchfluß durch den Filter (Angabe 30.000 Liter Flow für Koiteiche bis 60.000Liter ),
bzw. die Sifi (Angabe 35.000 Liter, ha ha...) begrenzt wird, auch wenn der Luftheber mehr fördern würde, es läuft nicht genug nach :-(

Gruß S.Hammer


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2016)

S.Hammer schrieb:


> Hab kein Bild mit UVC gefunden, einfach da reingesteckt, wo es strömt,



Die UVC sollte möglichst viel Wasserkontakt haben und so angebracht sein, das viel Wasserfreifläche drum herum ist. Nur so können die UV-Strahlen auch das machen, was sie machen sollen. Also nach Möglichkeit mittig in einer Kammer, oder einem Rohr. Eventuell am Rand einer Kammer befestigen. Am besten eignen sich Klarwasserkammern mit wenig groben Dreck. Bitte bedenken, das PVC auch angegriffen wird mit der Zeit. Edelstahl oder alternative Oberflächen sind gut. Die Kabelverbindungen von (den meisten?) Tauch-UVC sollten Wasserdicht sein und dürfen im Wasser hängen. Solange das Vorschaltgerät geschützt ist sollte es gehen.


----------



## S.Hammer (24. Mai 2016)

@Teich4You
ist ja bei mir mittig im Klarwasser, läuft aber immer nur ein paar Wochen am Anfang der  Saison, da ich in der Regel keine Schwebealgen habe. 
Ob da,  nach 10-15 cm bis zum Rohr noch Strahlung unter Wasser ankommt, ???

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2016)

S.Hammer schrieb:


> Ob da, nach 10-15 cm bis zum Rohr noch Strahlung unter Wasser ankommt, ???


Das wird wohl die Zeit zeigen. 
Bei ein paar Wochen pro Jahr hast du dann wohl noch ein paar Jahre. 
Dann wirst du bestimmt eh umbauen und vergrößern.


----------



## lollo (24. Mai 2016)

S.Hammer schrieb:


> Ob da, nach 10-15 cm bis zum Rohr noch Strahlung unter Wasser ankommt, ???


Hallo,
UVC ist eine kurzwellige Strahlung, die nach wenigen cm ihre Wirkung verliert. Ich hatte mal eine UVC in ca. 2 cm zu einer Plexiglasscheibe angebracht,
die dann nach 5 Jahren so wie auf dem Bild aus sah.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2016)

Das ist mal ein schönes Beispiel.
Und solange sich die bestrahlten Materialen auswechseln lassen, kann man also lockerer an die Sache heran gehen.
Wie viel Watt hatte die UVC denn vor der Scheibe?


----------



## lollo (24. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie viel Watt hatte die UVC denn vor der Scheibe?


Hallo,
sie hatte 11 Watt, und die Bestrahldauer in den 5 Jahren war ca. 4 bis 6 Wochen pro Jahr jeweils 12 Std. am Tag.


----------



## joopy66 (24. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Tipps zur Anordung der UVC, denke das bei mir nochmal durch. Hatte ja noch nie eine UVC, dachte aber bisher - ähnlich wie in Kompaktfiltern - daß die ganzjährig laufen.  Nun lese ich hier mal "3 Wochen pro Jahr", dann "6 Wochen à 12 Stunden"... Wann ist denn die Zeit, wo man den anschmeißt? 
Wenn ich jetzt im Juni meinen Filter komplettiere und den Teich erstbefülle - kann ich mir die UVC dann nächstes Jahr kaufen weil die Blütenzeit schon vorbei ist oder "lohnt" sich das noch für dieses Jahr? (Vielleicht off-Topic jetzt hier, geht ja eigentlich um Luftheber)

Zum Luftheber: habe bei meinem 10cbm Teich nun einen LH mit 160cm Steighöhe im DN 125er Rohr geplant und dafür einen Membranbelüfter 270 mittlerer Größe bestellt
http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/Membranbeluefter/Membran-Tellerbeluefter-HD-270.html

Wie "berechne" ich nun den optimalen Kompressor? Da bei mir der Luftheber am Ende der Kette vor Rückführung über die Sammelkammer in den Teich kommt: sollte hier der Kompressor ggf. größer gewählt warden, um einen Teil der Luft für den Bioteil des Filters abzuzwacken?


----------



## Zacky (24. Mai 2016)

Für eine mögliche Berechnung der Luftmenge und dem daraus resultierenden Membranbelüfter kannst Du hier schauen. Gleich im ersten Posting hat Mitch (User dieses Forums) mal eine Excel-Berechnungstabelle eingepflegt. Anhand dieser kann man einen Anhalt bekommen, was Du etwa bräuchtest. Das Ergebnis benennt Dir zwar keine Luftpumpe, aber die benötigte Luftmenge und dann schaust Du, welche Luftpumpe diese Luftmenge in deiner entsprechenden Tiefe auch fördert.

Bitte jedoch immer bedenken, dass dein Grundsystem mit den vorhandenen Leitungen im Zu- & Ablauf das Maß der Dinge sein wird, was das spätere Fördervolumen betrifft.

Eine größere Belüfterpumpe, um etwas Luft für die Biologie zu nutzen, macht schon Sinn, aber dann sollte es auch ein vernünftiger Belüfter sein. Die Luftverteilung würde ich dann über Hähne/Ventile richtig regeln. Je nach Leistung und Stromaufnahme kann es sich ggf. auch anbieten, statt einer großen Luftpumpe eher zwei kleinere Belüfter zu nutzen, die in der Summe wieder weniger Watt benötigen. ...wie Du siehst, vieles kann ~ nichts muss... 

Zur UVC kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass ich seit Jahren ohne UVC arbeite und es funktioniert. Die UVC wird bei den Meisten wohl nur in der Blütezeit der Schwebealgen benötigt, da dies auch mit so die einzigen Algen sind die eine UVC so beschädigt, dass man sie später über den Vorfilter/Filter dem Wasser entziehen kann. Bei mir ist die Schwebealge meist im Frühjahr(März/April) ganz stark vertreten. Das Ganze verliert sich aber auch wieder recht schnell, so dass nach 3-4 Wochen das Wasser meist wieder klar ist. Chemische Zusätze kommen so nicht rein, wir haben jedoch gute Erfahrungen mit Brottrunk und Vliesfiltersack gemacht.
Zur Keimreduzierung dient eine UVC in gewissen Maße auch, jedoch ist hier meiner Meinung nach die notwendige Strahlungskraft (Watt-Grundleistung) deutlich höher anzusetzen.


----------

